
Practical Python Programming - signa11
https://github.com/dabeaz-course/practical-python/blob/master/Notes/Contents.md
======
sevensor
This looks really good, from a quick skim. I would definitely consider using
it if I had to teach an intro to Python. It reads like material that's been
taught before.

